# No, thanks. I'm just looking.



## Encolpius

What do you answer to the shop assistant in your language? Thanks a lot. 

Hungarian: Köszönöm, csak nézelődöm.


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese:
Não, obrigado. Estou só olhando.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech - the same as in English:
Ne, děkuji, jen se dívám. (_or_ Ne, děkuji, jen si to tu prohlížím. _or_ ...jen se tu porozhlédnu.)


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*
Kiitos ei, katselen vain.


----------



## Kangy

In Spanish:

No, gracias. Sólo estoy mirando.

To me, it would also sound natural without _sólo _(just, only)


----------



## DearPrudence

In French

See this thread*
-> Non, merci. Je ne fais que regarder.
-> Non, merci, je jette juste un coup d'œil*.


----------



## elroy

In Palestinian Arabic: لأ شكرًا، بس عم بتفرج (_la' shukran, bas `am batfarraj_)


----------



## Joannes

Dutch: *Nee, bedankt. Ik kijk maar wat rond.*


----------



## Ptak

*Russian*: Нет, спасибо, я (пока) просто смотрю.


----------



## madshov

In Danish: Nej tak, jeg kigger bare (rundt).


----------



## sokol

Austrian German (standard language):

Danke, ich schau nur.


----------



## Hilde

Nei takk, jeg skal bare se.


----------



## federicoft

*Italian*: no grazie, sto solo dando un'occhiata.


----------



## Demurral

No, gràcies. Només mirava. (no, thanks. I just looked).


----------



## Encolpius

Demurral said:


> No, gràcies. Només mirava. (no, thanks. I just looked).


 

Quite interesting, Demurral. Does it mean you would use *past tense* in that situation?


----------



## Demurral

Well... I guess that I would use "només mirava(I just looked)" if I'm leaving or my intention is to leave the shop WITHOUT buying. (I just looked, I'm not doing it anymore, because your question (like "do you want something?")has bothered me).

"estic mirant" would also be okay, if you will keep looking at the things of the shop...

I don't know...I wrote the past with no real intention.

Hope it helps.


----------



## kusurija

In Lithuanian:
Ačiū, aš tik žvalgausi...


----------



## Nanon

DearPrudence said:


> In French
> <...>
> *-> Non, merci, je jette juste un coup d'œil*.


 
Well, I say _"*Merci*, je regarde (juste) / je jette juste un coup d'oeil"_, i.e. I say thanks, but I _don't_ say no; I want to say thanks for the attention and I try not to be rude at the same time I decline the shop assistant's offer. Normally this sentence is sufficient for the shop assistant to understand an implicit "no".
Maybe it's just me...

I, also, use the past tense (imperfect in this case: "Merci, je regardais") if I want to leave without buying.


----------



## ger4

sokol said:


> Austrian German (standard language):
> 
> Danke, ich schau nur.


As a Piefke - that's what Austrians sometimes call us  - I would say:

_Danke, ich schau' mich nur [*] um_. Lit.: Thanks, I'm just looking around (southern German).
_Danke, ich seh' mich nur [*] um._ The same (northern German).
_Danke, ich guck' mich nur [*] um._ Colloquial (northern German).

* Here you can add _ein bisschen, ein bissel, ein wenig, ein bisserl, ... ,_ meaning 'a bit'. 

Sometimes the past tense is used in sentences like this - perhaps that's universal, in a way (it has been mentioned in some previous posts as well): _Danke, ich wollte mich nur ein bisschen umsehen._ Lit.: I just wanted to look around a bit.


----------



## kloie

Serbian
ne hvala samo gledam


----------



## 810senior

In Japanese:
大丈夫です。見てるだけなんで。daijoubu desu, miteru dake nande


----------



## Messquito

Chinese:
不用了，謝謝！我看看就好。


----------

